# Looking for Bear Guide in U.P.



## Mad Dog (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all! Am new to the board, and this is my first post. My buddy and I have been applying for preference points for the last 5 years. We are going to apply for licenses for the fall hunt in 2006. Anybody have suggestions on a good guide/outfitter in the U.P. for a fall bait and hound hunt? FWIW we are both non-residents, should we keep applying for more pref. points?

Mad Dog


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

First off welcome to the site. Make yourself at home.

From the 2004 guidebook: 

No more than 2% of the available tags in any hunt will be issued to non-residents. 

I'm not sure how the preference points play into this. I would hope that you and your buddy gets a tag seeing how many points you have. Maybe do a search on guides for the U.P. bear units here on this site. This topic has come up many times with lots of valuable info. Good luck.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Pat Kelley off of Drummond Island. I'll track his number and all down for ya.


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

Didn't our moderator, Steve Brandle, us a guide a couple of years ago that he was pleased with?

As far as the preference points, I assume out of staters us them drawing amongst each other.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken Steve used Cameron & Sons? I may be wrong on that though. Hopefully he can clear that up. If I remember right his bear was a super nice one. 

I would be interested in hearing how the points play out for non-residents. I'll do some digging in the meantime and see if I can find out.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

I know a guy in the Soo that you could contact. He knows his stuff and has great hounds.... although, I think he's been banned from this forum :tdo12:


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

Greg Laveque in Amasa north of Crystal Falls.

Excellent hunt, housing, and just a great guy to hang with in the U.P.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

If your interested, I have a friend in the Ontonagon area that is worthy of a phone call. You would be hunting over bait. He's a great guy, really nice, reasonably priced and a very successful bear guide. He only takes on a few hunters each year so you may want to contact him now to set something up. PM me if your interested and Ill send you his name / phone number. I believe the hunt area is Bergland. Big bear country!

Welcome to the site! Theres some great people here and very informative.


Garret


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

Garret said:


> If your interested, I have a friend in the Ontonagon area that is worthy of a phone call. You would be hunting over bait. He's a great guy, really nice, reasonably priced and a very successful bear guide. He only takes on a few hunters each year so you may want to contact him now to set something up. PM me if your interested and Ill send you his name / phone number. I believe the hunt area is Bergland. Big bear country!
> 
> Welcome to the site! Theres some great people here and very informative.
> 
> ...


Would this be Don Scott? I hunted the area a few years ago and he is a great guide from what i am told, and I have seen some of the bears he has taken/guided HUGE


----------



## last chance-2 (Aug 28, 2004)

on huntingnet.com go to fourms under hunting and outfitters their some for $650 dont knoe him from bo. just some one that you might want to check out.


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

TQ outfitters in Hulbert have baited blinds on private land. It is on the edge of the Touquamanen River and is real wilderness area. They took one nearly 600 lbs there last year.

tqoutfitters.com


----------



## swamphunter (Jul 9, 2003)

I hunted with LacLabelle outfitters this past year and had an awesome time. Their in the Baraga unit. They had great food,lodges, and friendly staff. They had two bait sits for every hunter and worked very hard to accomodate all the hunters. You will want to book early with who ever you choose to hunt with. 

Good luck and welcome to the site!!


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

MDS,

The guy Ive recommended isn't Don Scott although Don and i have been good friends for over 15 years. I do sometimes recommend Don as well but he usually is booked up each year. If interested...Don Scott, Scott's Superior Inn off Hwy-64 just west of downtown Ontonagon. Don did guide for me and a friend in 1994. We bear hunted on my property in Ontonagon County for 3 days and had a LARGE bear near us but it wouldn't come into the bait or give us a good shot. That year we also spent one day on a bait pile that Don set us up on. We had what Don called a resident bear circle around us about six times that afternoon but never got a shot at that bear either.  Don is a true good guy! There are not many guys as friendly and open to discus anything outdoors as Don. Bear, Deer, Cat's or fishing Don knows more about the Ontonagon area than anyone i know. I've gotta give Don a call it's been a year or so since we've spoke.

Change your underwear story from that same year 1994... 

On the second day bear hunting my property we set up the video camera and i made my way down the ridge we were set up on to check and see if the bait was hit the night before. About 3 steps from the bait i heard the most unsettling sound Ive ever heard in the big woods. RARRRRR...RARRRRR...RARRRRR!!!!! CRASH...CRASH...SPLASH...SPLASH!!! A bear was just over a small ridge maybe 40 yards from me and took off when he heard me or smelled me? It scared the living daylights out of me and my buddy. (First time bear hunters) Growling, snapping trees and the splash of this bear crossing the river as it took off was something Ill never forget. :help: Youve never seen a guy run up a hill as fast as I did trying to get to my muzzy. If we would have just crept into the blind quietly and not went down to check the bait this bear may have come right in? My grandfather that lived just to the south of our 160 acres had seen a 500+ lb bear in his back yard 3-4 times that year. Gramps was no BSer and if he said it went 500+ I believed it. By the sound of this bear it could have been the same one? Gramps died in 1996.  

Sorry about the long story.

Garret

L&O check you PMs


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I also will vote for Lac Labelle. They are a first rate operation. I was very pleased with them.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Where in the U.P. There are 6-7 different hunts there.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Welome to the site mad dog.  

Here's a link that may help you decide on a BMU. It shows how many PPs a non resident will need.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/04bear_drawing_results_95805_7.pdf


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

I would recommend Black Ghost Bear Camp.I personally have hunted with them and had a great time . Everyone at camp ,while I was there saw bear.I lost the one I shot(my fault).This camp is run by Terry Sheats, ph. 734-439-7919 , or e-mail [email protected]. Very reasonably priced.He guides in the Baraga Management unit.Give him a shout, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## rickywayne (Mar 24, 2005)

First time here!! Love to hunt the state of Michigan!!  Hunt the U.P. alot!! Also take our customer's with us!! I use Beaver Creek Outfitters Ed Pepin is the best quide I have every been with!!! Give him a call to book the best hunt of your life!! 906-359-4043!


----------



## TQO (Oct 28, 2000)

Just for the record, the bear we harvested last year was 432# dressed weight on a scale. Although it was a great bear, I don't expect that it would have gone 600#. But I do appreciate the plug.

The bear was shot by a client from Traverse City with a bow. It scored above the B&C minimum and of course, P & Y.

Don't ever try to guess the weight of a bear until you see the scales. As with humans, some are short and fat, others are tall and skinny. There are certainly ways to judge how mature a bear is before a harvest, but until you see the scales, it is all speculation.

Good luck to all the hunters this year.

Rich Goupille
Tahquamenon Outfitters
tqoutfitters.com


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I know of a second guy in the Soo for baited hunts. I know who the hound hunter is too that was mentioned earlier. His is really good, except for...


----------



## Utahan (Mar 28, 2000)

What does reasonably priced mean? I don't even know what kind of ball park we are talking.
Troy


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

Black"Ghost" Bear Camp, that I recommended earlier charges $600 for a 5 day hunt for first time to the camp hunters. Returning hunters are charged $550.Included in the hunt is lodging and 2 active sites.You supply stands and some bait for when you are hunting.Send Terry Sheats an e-mail [email protected] give him a call at734-439-7919,for more details. Lots of Bear in this area,(Baraga).


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

I have been talking with the owner of Black"Ghost" Bear Camp and he says he is going to take Archery hunters only. Sorry I didn't say that in my other posts.


----------

